# FYI UK members



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

HI all UK members just called in at LIDL (Wed21st Seep) an our local one has Moisture/Damp meters in at £9:99. invaluable for checking the dryness/dam[ness of cut shanks, damp patches in home mobile home etc. A good investment at this price.


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

I'll have alook but for now this looks quite decent for a few quid more:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01HO0W1H8/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2J189A6GPMCZR&coliid=I35L74A2GN1GQC


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

we havnt a lidl locally dam its the sort of shopping I can do


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

I find Aldi better overall for tools but hey, grab what you can where you can!


----------

